# Anybody over 40 and still suffer from breakouts?



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I am 44 and my skin will still breakout...frick..I have been dealing with this for 30 years now...luckily I do not have any scarring or anything but geez sometimes it bugs me when I see a teenager who has perfectly clear skin and here I am with the occassional zit. Like today I have two on my face...gah..I hate it.

I never thought at my age I would still be perusing acne products in the drug store...


----------



## notperfectanymore (Mar 1, 2012)

It drives me nuts! I didn't even have much acne as a teenager..ugh...anyway....

I have it under control slightly...it is totally hormone based for me...I stay away from any dairy that has growth hormones in it...and try to stay away from "processed" foods...it helps, but I still break out like crazy during Aunt Flo's visit....


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I get them on the sides of my thighs, nasty


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes, I also breakout on my chest, hairline, etc. especially this time of year with the heat and when I workout...gross!


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

I didn't START breaking out until I turned 40. The dermatologist called it hormonal acne. Nasty stuff, and super hard to get rid of. He put me on something called spironolactone, which worked great but took almost 6 months to start working.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

it's better than having bot fly larvae


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Almostrecovered said:


> it's better than having bot fly larvae


i reckon


----------



## studley (Oct 19, 2011)

I am 72 and still break out :-(


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I do. It's decreased but I have a program of regular clay masks, Stridex, and acne gel as well as hydration and making sure I get enough sleep and also avoid junk food. I agree on dairy and meat with hormones. Just dairy in particular. Also foods I'm allergic to make my skin react. Mostly it's just a sort of eczema on my finger and the back of my legs if I push the limits of the no-no foods... but I can get some break-out action as well. I look stupid with makeup so have just got used to treating the specific acne with gel and call it good and try not to worry about it. Skin is just one aspect of what makes a person beautiful, attitude, being on one's own side so to speak confidence and stability-wise, and being engaged in whatever social interactions you're engaging in, as well as listening skills and eye contact count a lot more than complexion when it comes to natural beauty. I had a course of Accutane when I was much younger so this is as good as it gets...I think knowing I have done everything I could do for my skin makes a difference...at some point I stop doing and start being in my skin. If it bothers you, see a dermatologist and get on a program for treatment...


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I started breaking out really badly in my mid-twenties. It was traumatic. I finally figured out that soy causes it. I thought it was dairy at first, because that's what I hear all the time, but when i went to an all soy diet I broke out like crazy. Trying to cut soy out of your diet is a huge pain; it's in everything, especially processed foods. I just found out it's even in my multi-vitamin. It does act up more around my period but if i'm not eating any soy then it doesn't cause any problems.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I started getting acne when I was in the 3rd grade. Seriously, it would be one or two giant zits, black heads, and they were impossible to get rid of. Try being a little kid with a giant zit on your face. I tell you what, I am really resilient to being made fun of, that's for sure.

I've yet to make clear skin happen. BUT it is very limited and mild now and it took me a long time and several different types of soaps to keep it calmed down. If i use anything harsh, it makes it worse. If I use a system with cleaner/toner/moisturizer it makes it worse, proactive was the biggest waste of money. 

The only thing that seems to keep it alright is aveeno clear complexion foamy stuff and I use the built in soapy pads too. I just accept the break outs and when I can find one, use a mask every now and again as a reset button. I also have to avoid any food with grease it just pours out of my skin immediately after I eat it (pepperoni is terrible)

It stopped being frustrating though, I just shrug it off.


----------

